# Wish me luck!!!!!



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As you know, I lost my precious pom a few weeks ago :hurt:

Tango, my Havanese, is taking things pretty hard. She was OK the first day, not so hot the second day, and really does not seem to be taking things in stride.

They were great friends, they played together and spent most of their day snuggling together in their "safe spot" (a huge pile of fluffy blankets under our guest bed).

Well, I've been looking for a new companion for Tango, and I submitted an application to HRI.

I was contacted this morning by my local contact, which is SOOO exciting!!! I have identified which dog I would like to adopt..... I'm not sure if I should say who, because I don't want to jinx it!!! But I'm so hopeful and so excited!!!

Does anyone know how long it typically takes to find out if I'm approved, and if they agree that the dog I selected is a good fit for our family?

Keep your fingers crossed! I'm so excited!!!! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

_GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How exciting!! Good wishes coming from here. Keep us posted!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the best!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be praying for a good outcome and just the right fit for the family!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck!! 

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I keep my fingers cross and hope that this rescue dog will be jus the right fit for your family!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed that things go your way!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Fingers and paws are crossed!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful, it normally does not take that long. A rep from HRI checks you and your home out to make sure that you will be a good fit and safe environment for the adoptee.

When HRI checked out our references, my friend said they ask more questions than of someone trying to adopt a baby.

Good luck it shouldn’t take long.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the fingers (and paws - I didn't even think about that) crossed!

I'm cautiously excited, now.

I did talk to the rep for my state, and she seems VERY nice. She is going to pass my application along to the foster mom, who will evaluate my situation to see if we will be a good fit for the dog. The adopting family is chosen in large part by the foster family, since they know the dog best.

But everything is going smoothly so far!!!

Hopefully I'll hear something SOON because I'm so excited! Tango could really use a new friend. Poor thing.

Anyway, thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers, and I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Which state are you in? Some of the state reps are members here. Just wondering...


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck xx


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My fingers are crossed for you too. It shouldn't take long for you to hear back from the foster family. I hope this is the right dog for you. If not, HRI will help you find the right fit for you and Tango. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck!!! We'll be keeping our collective fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I'm so anxious!

I live in Texas. Not sure if the rep hangs out here or not, but I did give her my login and the website, just in case she wants to see a more historical record of my family.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck and I hope you hear some news soon and get a wonderful new playmate.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Best of luck with the HRI snuggle buddy for you and Tango. Hopefully it won't take too long to hear one way or the other and you will have a new furbaby soon.

Beverly


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Best of luck for all of you!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Ours went pretty fast once we did the application and they checked our references. We were slowed down just a tad because of Hurricane Ike in Ohio which made it impossible for us to get to the foster parents for the initial visit with them. They visited us also. While I hope this one works out for you, do trust the foster parents to make a decision that is best for the dog and for your family. There must be a good fit; too often I am hearing about adoptions that don't work and I think possibly it is because it was not a good match. Be sure to be honest about behaviors that you can't tolerate. If house training is super important to you, let the foster parents know so you don't get a dog that is a bit tricky in this area. Same with other behaviors. 

So, I am crossing my fingers and hoping that this is the right dog and that, if not, you will quickly find the right dog. Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck !! Here's hoping it all works out well for you and Tango!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and wish you the best!


----------

